# Fluffies needing help



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaype...?petid=15067107

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaype...?petid=15467142

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaype...?petid=15451287

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaype...?petid=15436046

Way too many babies out there. Breaks my heart.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

That first link says that Maltese Monte is 79 pounds. That CAN'T be right. Must mean 7.9 lbs.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (Carole @ Jan 10 2010, 12:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=871837


> That first link says that Maltese Monte is 79 pounds. That CAN'T be right. Must mean 7.9 lbs.[/B]



Whoa!!

That sucker is about 4 Rockys!! :biggrin:


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I wondered about that also. He doesnt look that big, but hard to tell. Must be a Maltese, Great Pyranees cross. LOL


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Carole @ Jan 10 2010, 02:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=871837


> That first link says that Maltese Monte is 79 pounds. That CAN'T be right. Must mean 7.9 lbs.[/B]


Yes, I'm sure it's a typo. I had to laugh, I thought, "OMG that's my lard ass Joanie" ~ :HistericalSmiley:


----------

